# Square Credit Card Reader



## waynegz1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail today! Now to start swiping away.


https://squareup.com/

I have been using the manual entry until today. Anyone else use this?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 3, 2010)

No body?


----------



## Zrock (Nov 4, 2010)

um that would be the day i gave someone my credit card to swipe on a phone... No offence just my opinion. Working in retail i see how easy it is for people to get that kind of information


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 4, 2010)

Use it and love it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Zrock said:


> um that would be the day i gave someone my credit card to swipe on a phone... No offence just my opinion. Working in retail i see how easy it is for people to get that kind of information



Well I don't use it on my phone, I use it on my iPad for that specific reason. I used to work in retail too so I completely understand.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 6, 2010)

I got my Square reader a couple of months ago--works great and I love it. Use it to sell prints at art walks/shows.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it for possible future use.

Credit cards on the go reading machine have been around but you had to get a special machine so this is nice.

Now, as far as security is concerned, what's the difference using an iPad vs a phone? Unless you're using the iPad wired (if that is even possible) I just don't get it. They're both wireless devices which a 14 yo with a love of computers and too much time on his/her hands can figure out how to get into...

Or am I missing something?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 6, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it for possible future use.
> 
> Credit cards on the go reading machine have been around but you had to get a special machine so this is nice.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure. Some people just don't like the idea of a phone taking cards.  If you have a larger device that can help out. Its either or. I really dont care


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 6, 2010)

waynegz1 said:


> I'm not sure. Some people just don't like the idea of a phone taking cards.  If you have a larger device that can help out. Its either or. I really dont care



Some people don't, but many people do or just don't worry about it. In fact, pretty much every time I've used it people are quite intrigued and think it's cool. Many times they don't have another option to pay you, which is why they use the card in the first place--so they do it anyway. Usually if you explain a little bit about it their worries go away.

In any case, it's wayyyyyy cheaper than other merchant services, and it's free to get the reader/sign up, so it's worth a shot.


----------

